# LG TV Netzwerk PC kleines NAS



## Snaker83 (19. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde meinen aktuellen Rechner gerne auch als kleines NAS nutzen, da ich auf diesem Musik und Filme hinterlegt habe. Leider weiß ich noch nicht ganz genau wie ich das am besten realisieren soll.

Zu meiner Ausstattung:

Ich möchte, dass ich über meinen LG TV (über Smart Home) auf meinen Rechner und dessen Musik&Filmdaten zugreifen kann.  Der LG TV wie auch mein PC sind über das Netzwerk (eine Fritzbox  7490) miteinander verbunden.

Gelesen habe ich bisher von der Lösung "FreeNas". Wäre das eine Möglichkeit ? Und kann ich FreeNas neben Windows7/10 laufen lassen ?

Über weitere Realisierungsvorschläge würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Artschie321 (19. August 2015)

Hmm reicht es nicht die Daten fürs Lan freizugeben? Berechtigungstufe lesen für alle, und Kennwortgeschützte freigabe ausschalten.


----------



## Snaker83 (19. August 2015)

Ja aber wie kann ich dann mit meinem TV (LG) auf diese Daten zugreifen, sodass der TV diese Fimdateien auch abspielt ?


----------



## norse (19. August 2015)

Tja, das kommt auf dein TV ob und was er kann. Du müsstest also erstmal prüfen welche Dateiformate und welche Arten von Freigaben dein TV unterstützt. Also Handbuch oder Herstellerseite mal durchforsten. Und bitte keine "Freigabe für alle" ... echt super solche Empfehlungen. und Kennwortgeschützte Freigabe braucht man nicht deaktivieren - nur wenn man nicht weiß wie es richtig geht ...

Und wenn man mal 5min Google nutzt, wird ersichtlich, dass die meistne LG TVs nur DLNA akzeptieren - sprich du benötigst einen DLNA fähigen Server / Software. Dies wären z.B. Kodi oder Plex.
ko
UPnP - Kodi Kodi | Open Source Home Theatre Software
https://plex.tv/


----------



## Snaker83 (19. August 2015)

Hallo norse,

vielen Dank für deine Info. Ich habe einen LG 47LM671S. Laut Herstellerangaben ist der TV DLNA zertifiziert. Zusätzlich ist auch HbbTV möglich (was auch immer das sein mag).

Frage ist nun, wie ich das ganze am einfachste installiere. Würdest du mir eher zu Kodi oder Plex raten ?

PS: Ich habe auch noch einen Denon X 1000 AVR Receiver an welchem u.a mein SAT Receiver/ PS4 der LG TV etc. hängen. Evtl. kann man die Film und Musikdatein auch über diesen - mit Hilfe von Kodi/plex - abspielen ?


----------



## Artschie321 (19. August 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Und bitte keine "Freigabe für alle" ... echt super solche Empfehlungen. und Kennwortgeschützte Freigabe braucht man nicht deaktivieren - nur wenn man nicht weiß wie es richtig geht ...



Na dann erklär uns doch bitte wie es richtig geht 
Ich bin mir durchaus darüber klar was das bedeutet.... Nur sehe ich in einem kleinen Heimnetzwerk darin kein Problem.
Außerdem schrieb ich extra *Berechtigungsstufe lesen* - was soll da kommen mit einem einzelnen  Windows Client im Netz?


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (19. August 2015)

Einfach den Ordner mit den Videos in den Freigaben freigeben fürs Netzwerk und wenn der Fernseher im gleichem Netzwerk ist die Videos über das Home-Menü aufrufen.

Auch über die Input-Umschaltung (Eingang) sollten dir dann die Freigegebenen Ordner deiner Videos angezeigt werden.
Bei mir NULL Probleme. Freigabe setzen und mit Fernseher drauf zugreifen. Sowohl mit meine 42 Zöllner wie auch 32 Zöllner von LG keine Probleme.


----------



## Snaker83 (19. August 2015)

Jekki-El-Dorado schrieb:


> Einfach den Ordner mit den Videos in den Freigaben freigeben fürs Netzwerk und wenn der Fernseher im gleichem Netzwerk ist die Videos über das Home-Menü aufrufen.
> 
> Auch über die Input-Umschaltung (Eingang) sollten dir dann die Freigegebenen Ordner deiner Videos angezeigt werden.
> Bei mir NULL Probleme. Freigabe setzen und mit Fernseher drauf zugreifen. Sowohl mit meine 42 Zöllner wie auch 32 Zöllner von LG keine Probleme.



Hmm, das funkst bei mir noch nicht. Habe den Ordner mit den Videos freigegeben. Im Home Menü des LG finde ich den Freigegebenen Ordner jedoch nicht. Auch über die Input Steuerung ist diesbzüglich nichts ersichtlich. Der LG und mein PC sind im gleichen Netzwerk.

Hast du noch ein Idee ?


----------



## Snaker83 (21. August 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Tja, das kommt auf dein TV ob und was er kann. Du müsstest also erstmal prüfen welche Dateiformate und welche Arten von Freigaben dein TV unterstützt. Also Handbuch oder Herstellerseite mal durchforsten. Und bitte keine "Freigabe für alle" ... echt super solche Empfehlungen. und Kennwortgeschützte Freigabe braucht man nicht deaktivieren - nur wenn man nicht weiß wie es richtig geht ...
> 
> Und wenn man mal 5min Google nutzt, wird ersichtlich, dass die meistne LG TVs nur DLNA akzeptieren - sprich du benötigst einen DLNA fähigen Server / Software. Dies wären z.B. Kodi oder Plex.
> ko
> ...



Also habe mir das Kodi nun mal angeschaut und sieht sehr gut aus. Läuft auf meinem PC 1a. Über meinen LG-TV habe ich auch direkt Zugriff auf Kodi (über UpnP). Frage ist, ob es auch ein visuell schönere App für den TV gibt da mir jetzt halt nur z.b. der Film angezeigt wird aber ohne Cover und Filminformationen am LG-TV.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. August 2015)

Ganz doofe frage... Wieso nicht die filme und musik auf eine externe platte speichern (z.b. externe 2,5 zoll-platte, da die ohne stromversorgung aus kommt), die an die fritzbox hängen und die daten dann via fritze im netzwerk verfügbar machen? Das hab ich auch so (mein tv darf aber nicht ins netzwerk) und ich kann auf den rechnern sogar hd-filme von der fritzbox streamen. So braucht der rechner mit den daten nicht andauernd laufen.


----------

